# Most titled/heavily titled GSDs?



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi all! I am just curious, but do any of you know of any very heavily titled German Shepherds either living or deceased? Who is currently the most titled GSD, and which ones have been in the past? German and AM titles, and not just conformation but working and sport titles, therapy, service dog, etc etc.

My Vegas's great grandsire is Nurmi Von Der Maibuchen and I am very fascinated and inspired by the many titles he had. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Lies' Nikon is my first thought when I think of dogs with lots of titles... he's a phenomenal versatile dog.

SG U-CH Alta-Tollhaus Bono


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The only dog I know personally who has a bucket full of titles would be Garak von Heksterhorst. His owner does just about everything and anything with him and is still working towards more titles.  Great dog!

SG Garak von Heksterhorst


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

In one venue or multiple?

Delgado's great grandmother is Tara V. Wildenbruch, I don't know if she still is but she was considered the most titled GSD in America.

V Tara V. Wildenbruch KK2 SCHH3 (24x), IPO3 (18X), FH (16X)

In overall diversity I agree with Angel regarding Nikon, the fact he's not only competed but gained titles in multiple diverse venues is very impressive


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

It would be very difficult to determine who is the "most titled" GSD because (as far as I know) there's no unified list of records across organizations. Sites like Dog Show Scores list title-holders in AKC sports but do not include non-AKC sports.

Further, what's your criteria? Highest title in a given sport? Most titles across different sports? Winner of an international championship, World Team Member, winner of the National Obedience Invitational?

With those caveats in mind, I think the winners of the Performance Award of Merit are a pretty impressive list of highly accomplished, versatile dogs: Performance Award of Merit (PAM)


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I like to think I have one...
PAM ARCH SG Kessy vom Waldwinkel 2xHGH Schh1 OB2 RL1X RL3 RN TT AD


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Kessy is a great dog as well!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi's Father has a few

Certified Search and Rescue
U-CD PAM Nomex " Max " vom Gebirgshaus
SchH-BH,CGC,VCD2,VER,RAE,AX,MXJ,NJP,NAP

He may have more, not sure how often she updates


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

My Keno (Jag's grandsire) had quite a few titles.

Am/Can/UCI Nat and Int/ SKC Nat and Int Champion Andaka-Zederland's Keno UD HT HSAs NA OA Can CD AHBA HRD and HTD Reg Therapy Dog


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Well...any GSD competing in agility is probably going to take the "most titles." There are so many games and things you can title in that are just simple variations of the original agility course that its almost not fair. All the other venues tend to be a bit more limited on the amount of titles you can get without really learning new skills. Not saying the jump from novice agility to excellent isn't huge...but once you title through excellent you can start your dog on preferred, jww, jww preferred, time to beat, ect, ect. I know that AKC just introduced a bunch of optional titles for obedience, but they're quite new and not too many people doing them as of yet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so maybe we should just not count agility titles, the same could be said about rally titles/flyball titles , since they probably don't mean much? 

Any title a dog achieves is an honor in my book. Who cares how 'many' they have?


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I like this -- A Czech female with many advanced titles. V Prema Aritar Bastet IPO3, SCH3, FPR3, ZVV1, ZPS1, ZPO1, FH2, IPO-FH


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> so maybe we should just not count agility titles, the same could be said about rally titles/flyball titles , since they probably don't mean much?


I don't really agree that agility titles don't count. Maybe it depends on venue but at least in CPE, the higher the level the more Qs you need to title, it's not just groups of 3 like a lot of other things. 

The same is true for flyball, at least U-FLI but I think NAFA is the same. Each title gets exponentially more difficult and you need more points. For example the jump from TF to TF-I is 100 to 400 points but the jump between a TFE and TFE-I is 1500 points (2500 to 4000). The faster you are and the more heats you win, the more points you earn. It's not just a Q or no Q.

I agree that ANY work and competition people do with their dogs is excellent. Everything is relative. One could argue that you only need to qualify once to earn a SchH title and in a normal trial you do all three phases on 1 day but even in the lowest levels of rally, agility, flyball you are qualifying (or earning enough points) multiple times, usually not at one event. However as someone that has titled dogs in all of those venues I know that it takes a good 2 years of hard training to attempt a SchH1 even if it's a one-day, one-Q title.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Personally, I like seeing dogs with a variety of titles. Dogs with schH, SDA, PSA, AKC, Agility, HGH, Flyball, the more the better. This shows me a more well rounded dog and a handler/breeder who likes to have fun. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Andy Maly vah - SchIII, PSA1, CDX, RA, Retired K9 from Bally PD.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Renofan2 said:


> Andy Maly vah - SchIII, PSA1, CDX, RA, Retired K9 from Bally PD.


Yes! A GSD that did whatever was asked and then some....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgKXqHOPlIQ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifm5F8TRm0A


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> so maybe we should just not count agility titles, the same could be said about rally titles/flyball titles , since they probably don't mean much?
> 
> Any title a dog achieves is an honor in my book. Who cares how 'many' they have?


OP asked for the "most titled" GSD...dogs working in agility are more likely to have more titles.

Never said they don't mean anything, I'm just stating a fact. Although you have to qualify 3 times, its a very easy carry over to go from regular agility, to jww, to time to beat, to the others without really "extra" training.

PS...I trial in agility and rally. So inferring that I don't think those titles count, is very very wrong.


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

The most titled working GSD in the world I heard was this one, competed at the highest level in messengerdog, tracking and obedience and was at the podium several times at nordic championship for messenger and obediencedogs, also over 120 workingcert in messengerdog and tracking, for a workincert you need 90% of the total points in a discipline. 
KORAD Silverpilens Arko


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Vyck Antverpa wasn't too shabby SchH 3 , IPO 3 , FH 2 , CDX , TD plus PAM . Vyck Von Haus Antverpa

His sire Scott equally talented *SCHH3, IWR3, 34 X IPO3 WUSV 3 TIMES*


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Vyck saw him on a website years ago-just think he is a nice looking dog-plus he's a bi-color!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is what Vyck produced -- Kawartha Lakes Police Service

no titles -- but undisputed valuable working dog --
his sister , I kept back for breeding, dam and grand dam of many similar high levels working dogs.\


----------

